# Wife training 101



## DB in VT (Dec 2, 2019)

How many of you have your wife trained to look for wood?  Mine recently bought a cutting board for $7.99 and recognized that it was made from Olive wood and had a beautiful grain pattern.  There is enough to make about 20 pens and it's nearly 1" thick.
  Gosh.  I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## mark james (Dec 2, 2019)

You are very, very lucky.  My wife is positive she came fully trained; all efforts to the contrary will end in dismal failure.  Since she retired she is contemplating writing a murder-mystery and self-publishing just for fun.  She has described 8-9 different ways to kill someone without leaving any trace (she is an industrial chemist).  I don't sleep very well at night anymore...


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 2, 2019)

mark james said:


> You are very, very lucky.  My wife is positive she came fully trained; all efforts to the contrary will end in dismal failure.  Since she retired she is contemplating writing a murder-mystery and self-publishing just for fun.  She has described 8-9 different ways to kill someone without leaving any trace (she is an industrial chemist).  I don't sleep very well at night anymore...



My wife has a very keen eye when it comes to wood pieces.  I usually always show her a blank before I turn it so she can give me some hints.

*Mark*- Ask your wife if she's every considered ice as a murder weapon.  Leaves no tell-tail signs except for a puddle of water.


----------



## KenB259 (Dec 2, 2019)

I bought her a scroll saw and now she asks when can we go get some wood? It will also be easy to sell her in a new tool that “she” needs. [emoji56]


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Dec 2, 2019)

It looks like I'm the only one. My wife never was or never will be trained although I have worn her down to the point she doesn't much care anymore. As long as we can pay the bills and don't have to add onto the house I guess I'm good to go. I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not but Marks wife and mine do have a similar trait. Whenever I reach the point of when my wife's tired of my playfulness, that's my term because I don't want to start another thread by using hers, she just smiles and says " You have to go to sleep sometimes". Like Marks wife the thought has crossed her mind she just doesn't care if she gets caught.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 2, 2019)

My wife knows how to find wonderful wood. She just isn’t that concerned what the “value”. She likes it, she wants me to add it to the collection. I expect to spend an extra $50-$100 if she walks into a wood shop with me.


----------



## MPVic (Dec 2, 2019)

Kenny Durrant said:


> It looks like I'm the only one. My wife never was or never will be trained although I have worn her down to the point she doesn't much care anymore. As long as we can pay the bills and don't have to add onto the house I guess I'm good to go. I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not but Marks wife and mine do have a similar trait. Whenever I reach the point of when my wife's tired of my playfulness, that's my term because I don't want to start another thread by using hers, she just smiles and says " You have to go to sleep sometimes". Like Marks wife the thought has crossed her mind she just doesn't care if she gets caught.


Oh that is just too precious - thanks for the laugh!


----------



## KLJ (Dec 3, 2019)

Mine has a good eye for the wood and will cull the firewood that looks like it would be good to turn and also likes to turn. She won best of show for intermediate turning at our last state fair.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 3, 2019)

LMAO....... I'm always amused by the different use of our common language....

If I wanted to be dead by sundown, then I might use the words 'wife' and 'training' in the same sentence to my wifes face...
Generally, in the UK, we 'train' animals and 'teach' people. 

Unfortunately I have to admit that my lovely lady has had some success in training me though.
I'm just not stupid or brave enough to attempt it on her....


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 3, 2019)

My wife looks at wood and workmanship on woodworking and turnings. We paid a visit to Woodcraft a while back. She helped pick out pen kits and blanks. They had a sale on Spectraply so we got a couple of pieces of that. Bill came to about $100 so I can't complain.


----------



## moke (Dec 3, 2019)

Skip...make no mistake, I doubt very many of us would use that verbage to our wives face!  It's easy to talk all big when they are not around or will never see it on a web site!


----------



## pshrynk (Dec 3, 2019)

Just like I refer to my wife as Spousal Unit, mkIII or SUmIII but never to her face.

BTW, this is my 400th post.  Do I get a lollipop?


----------



## UstesG (Dec 3, 2019)

My wife is a runner and she is always calling me about wood somewhere...


----------



## howsitwork (Dec 3, 2019)

My wife’s a runner and since we have a sheep dog  she can now be relied upon to come home ! Her sense of (mis ) direction is legendary. On honeymoon heading from orlando airport to Orlando ( she navigated) I only questioned it when we passed the “ Welcome  to Miami sign”

As far as training goes well let’s just I have developed “ husbands ear “ or selective hearing to a fine art ! Calls such as “coffee and biscuits are ready “get through every time whereas “ mothers on the phone ” just pass unheard every time. I even tried the “ yes dear” approach for a while but she got wise and started asking difficult questions


----------



## John Eldeen (Dec 3, 2019)

As far as wife's go I'm as lucky as they come. With that said my beautiful wife likes to pick out wood based on how the name sounds if it is fun to say then she wants that one. Lucky for me she likes the way alot of very nice wood names sounds.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 3, 2019)

skiprat said:


> *LMAO....... I'm always amused by the different use of our common language....*
> 
> Generally, in the UK, we 'train' animals and 'teach' people.
> 
> ...



A Japanese friend of ours who taught (trained) nurses was having a bit of difficulty with a bible study group getting past a particular step. Of course LOML and I knew the cultural and personality issues, and how to overcome them. I told her that LOML and I were having a leadership "training" conference that delta with that issue, and she was welcome to come (all in Japanese of course.) The Japanese word for "Training" was used by me. She had the most horrified look on her face. I was later told that you don't "train" people that are already in leadership positions, as that is extremely condescending! I learned my lesson!

When we were married, my mother in law gave LOML a book on "How to Train a Dog". She (LOML) has used it on me!  But I love the "treats" when I do something right! 

In my area of work, - in general "*training*" is used as in *apprenticeship*;
whereas "*teaching*" is related to *passing knowledge/academics*.

You are right - different countries often have different meanings and values for the same word.

LOML does look for wood and tools for me!


----------



## penicillin (Dec 3, 2019)

My spouse found a #4 hand plane in good condition at the Goodwill Store and got it for me.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 4, 2019)

Any man who claims to be boss of the house will lie about other things.

Peter.


----------



## Jsavage4 (Dec 4, 2019)

Peter, your comment gave me the best laugh in months!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## pshrynk (Dec 4, 2019)

leehljp said:


> When we were married, my mother in law gave LOML a book on "How to Train a Dog". She (LOML) has used it on me!  But I love the "treats" when I do something right!


My wife has a book titled, "Don't Shoot the Dog."  SU mkIII might seem to be a bit more intense than your LOML.


----------



## sorcerertd (Dec 5, 2019)

I can't speak to training the wife, but speaking of olivewood cutting boards, the Trader Joe's near me has a bunch of nice looking ones.  If you have one near you, check them out.  They have an odd shape, but you could definitely get quite a few pens from one.  I love the smell of it, too.
Wife training... not going there.  She puts up with my hobby and usually is even encouraging.  I'm good with that.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 5, 2019)

leehljp said:


> But I love the "treats" when I do something right!


Must be nice.  Do  something right and no one remembers. Do something wrong and no one forgets.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 5, 2019)

pshrynk said:


> Just like I refer to my wife as Spousal Unit, mkIII or SUmIII but never to her face.
> 
> BTW, this is my 400th post.  Do I get a lollipop?


Dog biscuit.


----------



## pshrynk (Dec 6, 2019)

Fair enough.


----------

